# Cpc-a - passed exam



## staceinvt (Jul 30, 2011)

CPC-A means Nothing!!!

I passed school
I passed exam first time
CPC-A you can not even get a job, when you fill out application they want a certificate #.
well I have passed eveything but yet to get a certificate # untill u get hours and experience!!
ha ha ha ha ha good luck all you new grads. you need 2-5 years experience just to get looked at. 
going to school and passing your exam means NOTHING.
  Good luck to all

frusterested


----------



## spegnato@yahoo.com (Aug 1, 2011)

*Ditto!*

I know how you feel, I'm in the same boat.  I'm applying for ANYTHING in healthcare just to get my foot in the door.  My personal physican gave me a heads up that most physicians offices/hospitals, etc. hire coders from within, so if you at least get some sort of healthcare job then eventually you can apply for a coding job from within.....this is my goal; it's tough out there, I've been applying for 4 months and still looking, but I'm not going to give up, and neither should you!  Good luck, hope this helps!  --Saundra.


----------

